# GoonRDA



## Spikester (16/6/16)

Anyone getting the GoonRDA by 528 customs in? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (16/6/16)

I know Vapecartel sells them.. @KieranD


----------



## Spikester (16/6/16)

He doesn't have stock atm, anyone else?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

